
Phasing out coal power by 2050 doable for China - turtlegrids
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/politics/article/3045078/phasing-out-coal-power-and-meeting-climate-goals-2050-totally
======
zunzun
The Chinese government might have enough high-level nuclear waste to make
self-warming clothing for the majority of the population. If they use high
energy gamma emitters, people could actually warm up those around them as well
- increasing overall thermal efficiency. What could go wrong?

